# Mexico city: the biggest city in the americas



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mexico City is one of the biggest and most populated cities in the world with 8.84 million people living in the city and 21.1 million people in its metropolitan area making the city the second biggest city in the world after Tokyo, Japan...
Here are some pictures









































































http://www.compunauta.com/forums/linux/gus/img/fotolog/mexico/lugares/segundo_piso_periferico_ciudad_mexico.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://photoblog.parella.com/images/2005080919460238_039_periferico_2do_piso-06.jpg


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

I love that subway station with the viaduct inside, which is it, Pantitlán?


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Some old friends have gone to Mexico for business, and they didnt catalogue Mexico as a nice city. They didnt feel comfortable, and wanted to finish the laboral matters to came back.hno:
I cant say anything of this city because I didnt go.


----------



## -kezadags- (May 6, 2008)

^^^^ its obvious you havent visited Mexico City otherwise you would have a very diferent opinion
BTW nice picskay:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^Sure! It looks nice.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Great pics, but I think Seoul has 24.5 million.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Great pictures, but I think Mexico City is more like the 4th most populated in the world, and it's definitely not the "biggest" in the Americas, but the mos populated. Newy York, LA, even Buenos Aires have a bigger urban footprint.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

stefano1895 said:


>


The great Mexican ESBldg!


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

The city is HUGE, and impressive no doubt. But I've always been disappointed by it's skyline. Seems a city that enormous would have more height. Compare it to Sao Paulo and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I rememeber the first time i visited Mexico city by plane. It wasn't even possible to see this city from the air because of a thick layer of brown smog. That's an image i don't easily forget, everytime i think of Mexico city this picture crosses my mind:


----------



## luis fernando (Jul 2, 2006)

One of the biggest cities around the world.. nice pics!


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

It is an impressive city undoubtedly has many attractions, the problem is that it is very contaminated, you can hardly see the sky


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

urbanjim said:


> The city is HUGE, and impressive no doubt. But I've always been disappointed by it's skyline. Seems a city that enormous would have more height. Compare it to Sao Paulo and you'll see what I mean.


Yeah, our city doesnt have the building density of Sao Paulo or Buenos Aires, but instead of many old blocks we has some authentic modern skyscrapers. We doesnt build a lot of residential buildings because of the earthquakes; people doesnt like to live "unsafe", and anti-earthquake technology is expensive to use it massively.


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

rio atrato said:


> It is an impressive city undoubtedly has many attractions, the problem is that it is very contaminated, you can hardly see the sky


As many big cities, the capital of Mexico has the problem of the pollution, but in the last years the local authority made an effort and today MexCity is not even in the top contaminated cities. Now cities like Beijing, Cairo, Nueva Delhi are actually more polluted.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Great pics, but I think Seoul has 24.5 million.


Perhaps, but Mexico City is the biggest city in America. Most estimations put it ahead of both New York and Sao Paulo.










Nice photos! What is that 1930s style tower called?


----------



## mud777 (Dec 12, 2008)

Most populated not biggest.
http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/largest-cities-area-125.html


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Perhaps, but Mexico City is the biggest city in America. Most estimations put it ahead of both New York and Sao Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Latin American Tower, in Spanish!

BTW, facinating city wether it has smog or not. A must see especially with the amount of museums and historic sites all within a quick drive cross-town. It's also quickly becoming very cosmopilitan, Spanish World Hollywood/Media Center for Theater, Television and Music and very gay friendly capital city with the new laws that just got approved (Same Sex marriage)... No other city in Latin America can offer you all that!!!!

This Mega City is moving forward very quickly into the 21th Century*


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

mud777 said:


> Most populated not biggest.
> http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/largest-cities-area-125.html


We generally classify cities by size based on their populations, not their area. 

Some of the cities on that list have lower population densities than entire countries like Bangladesh, Mauritius and Taiwan.


----------



## el meco (Mar 15, 2008)

I like Mexico City, and I will love it when they finish all the projects under construction.


----------

